# Sunrise from the Porch



## hossthehermit (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## woodsman23 (Apr 7, 2010)

wow very nice...


----------



## smokinj (Apr 7, 2010)

WOW! need someone to cut your wood supply?


----------



## quads (Apr 8, 2010)

That's one for a postcard!


----------



## man of stihl (Apr 8, 2010)

Great shot!!


----------



## firefighterjake (Apr 14, 2010)

Beautiful shot Hoss.


----------



## raybonz (Apr 14, 2010)

hossthehermit said:
			
		

>



Beautiful


----------



## jtakeman (Apr 15, 2010)

Hoss,
Wow Thats one heck a shot and view! Very much post card material!


----------



## fossil (Apr 15, 2010)

That there is right damn purdy, Mr. Hermit.  You say "from the porch"...is this the porch of the house where you live?  Rick


----------



## daveswoodhauler (Apr 15, 2010)

Penobscott Bay Hoss?


----------



## Cowboy Billy (Apr 15, 2010)

Just flat out beautiful!

Billy


----------



## sauer (Apr 17, 2010)

topwater musky bait.


----------



## wood spliter (Apr 17, 2010)

What a view.  Enjoy the rest of your fishing season.


----------



## hossthehermit (Apr 17, 2010)

daveswoodhauler said:
			
		

> Penobscott Bay Hoss?



Ayuh, mouth of the river.


----------



## vvvv (Apr 17, 2010)

Red sky in the morning?


----------



## wood spliter (Apr 18, 2010)

Sailor take warning


----------



## gzecc (Apr 18, 2010)

Are those colors intensified from the volcano?


----------



## hossthehermit (Apr 19, 2010)

gzecc said:
			
		

> Are those colors intensified from the volcano?



Nah, actually the pic is a couple years old


----------

